# Caught vaping at my desk...lol



## Mario (14/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## annemarievdh (14/11/14)

Well, it clear you weren't trying to hide it


----------



## GerharddP (14/11/14)

Caught? Where trying not to get caught?


----------



## Mario (14/11/14)

i just built a new dual coil ,so was giving it a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (14/11/14)

Mario said:


> i just built a new dual coil ,so was giving it a try



Got lost in vapor-land...I think it's happened to everyone here at least once or twice.

You feel like you're floating on a cloud and there's no one else around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

